# New England Cigar Expo



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

New England Cigar Expo is October 15, 2011 at the RI Convention Center.
Triple W new england cigar expo dot com
Is anyone attending this?
There was a Groupon yesterday for 50% off the price so a few BOTL and I bought tix.


----------



## Pinkfuzzypanda (Jun 29, 2011)

I am interested, I never been to a expo like this. It says it cost around 150 to get in. Does anyone know what to expect there?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I probably would have bought some tickets if I caught that deal. Oh well.


----------



## Pinkfuzzypanda (Jun 29, 2011)

Deal is actually still on til 12 midnight so u still have around 20 mins to get one. I just snagged two via impulse buy. I dont know who I am going to bring yet. Hey anything can happen.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I just bought a ticket can't wait.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Deal is still up on Groupon for those interested


----------



## Pinkfuzzypanda (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone know what to expect? I hear there will be samples? Free food? Oh my!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

bump because I may be interested in attending?


----------



## inphiniti (Oct 1, 2011)

hey guys, new to the forum, but i will be there. should be a good time. i work for one of the companies sponsoring it, so i do know that with the $150 ticket price you get 20 cigars. the $75 groupon deal, you get 10. right now they got 4 guys from the Soprano's show as well as former New England Patriot Patrick Pass doing a meet and great. Food and Drink Samples and a ton of vendors from what I'm told. should be a good time!!!


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

Only get 1/2 the cigars for the Groupon deal is bull crap!!! Says right on it, "good for 1 ticket $150 value" Didn't say anything about getting anything less than what a face value ticket holder would get. Hope your wrong or the event runners are going to have a lot of pissed off herfers.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah that does not seem cool at all. I can't make it (really wanted to go) but I'd be really upset if they told me I was only entitled to half of the cigars


----------



## inphiniti (Oct 1, 2011)

I completely agree, thats why i didnt get it off of Groupon. i just happened to google search the groupon again and came up w/ a link to it, it says in the description 10 cigars... id post it, but my post count isnt high enough....yet :laugh:


----------



## Pinkfuzzypanda (Jun 29, 2011)

I went back and checked out the expired groupon page, yes it does say For $75, you get admission for one and 10 cigars (a $150 value). But I checked everywhere even on the expo site and it never says anything about a specific number of cigars given. From what I heard speaking with cigar shop owners selling those tickets, they feel very negative at that price tag of 150 a ticket especially since this is the first of its kind in RI.


----------



## inphiniti (Oct 1, 2011)

Dan, @ first myself I was under the assumption that you were getting food and drink. after talking with someone close, you only get SAMPLES.


----------



## Pinkfuzzypanda (Jun 29, 2011)

To be honest I am not expecting very much from this. The general consensus is that this will be rather disorganized. No one knows if this will run smoothly, thus 150 bucks per ticket is pretty tall price, regardless I bought two tickets on groupon, my buddy and I will go. I'm not expecting a 3 course meal but I'm sure there will be liquor tasting and some free samples of food. I mean why else would this take 5 hours?


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I really hope those going have a good time. I look forward to a (hopefully) positive review.


----------



## RIMaduroMan52 (Oct 16, 2011)

Attended this event yesterday, and to be honest, I was not impressed. It was really disorganized, spent a lot of time waiting in line. The food was, I hope, not indicative of what you would get at the Restaurants, and there wasn't a very big offering. Even the cigars from the 20 vendors were their lower end brands. There were a lot of nice wines and liqours to sample, but definately didn't justify the $150 price tag, $75 with Groupon, but only half the cigars (10 compared to 20 with the $150 ticket). Finally, I only saw one cast member from the Soprano's, Patrick Pass, and Tiant. I was there until a little after 6pm, and never saw Buddy Cianci, Fred Smerlas, or Steve DeOssie. Pretty disappointing overall, and I would definatley not do it again (unless the ticket was like $80-$100 for the full 20 cigars). Thats my opinion, but I'm pretty sure others would agree.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

RIMaduroMan52 said:


> Attended this event yesterday, and to be honest, I was not impressed. It was really disorganized, spent a lot of time waiting in line. The food was, I hope, not indicative of what you would get at the Restaurants, and there wasn't a very big offering. Even the cigars from the 20 vendors were their lower end brands. There were a lot of nice wines and liqours to sample, but definately didn't justify the $150 price tag, $75 with Groupon, but only half the cigars (10 compared to 20 with the $150 ticket). Finally, I only saw one cast member from the Soprano's, Patrick Pass, and Tiant. I was there until a little after 6pm, and never saw Buddy Cianci, Fred Smerlas, or Steve DeOssie. Pretty disappointing overall, and I would definatley not do it again (unless the ticket was like $80-$100 for the full 20 cigars). Thats my opinion, but I'm pretty sure others would agree.


I also went,I agree very disorganized and we had to smoke outside.I grabbed my cigars and walked down the street to a cigar lounge and had more fun there.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow this is really sad to see and hear. I had high hopes because to my knowledge there isn't anything else like this close by.


----------



## Havanamixman (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Guys,

First post here on puff.com. I attended the New England Cigar Expo on Saturday and yes, it was pretty weak. Just for starters, it took about a half hour just to get in, then you realized that you were not going into a convention hall, they would only allow you into the vestibule which was narrow. Everything was about lines ( not those kinds  ), from the food line to the liquor line, and then a big line out to get your cigars outside. The 20 cigars I got were pretty much no-names, a couple exceptions, I looked them all up on Sunday, and the going rate was $5-$10 a stick, so all in all not bad. 

Once I got my cigars, I left with my friend and we found an old cigar bar on Federal Hill and bought a Kristoff, enjoyed some wine and that was that. Next day I wrote a letter to the Expo and expressed my displeasure; they wrote me back! The issue, they claim is that there was a convention hall approved for this event and inside of one month from the Expo the state reversed field and told the event organizer that smoking would not be allowed in the hall. This crammed venue was a last minute attempt to keep the event going. 

All in all I have to say that the food was pretty good, the liquors were excellent and the cigars, well, I have to pass judgement on that until I smoke a few. Had this been in the convention hall, it would have been a winner, I believe. 

Did say hi to Buddy Cianci, shook Luis Tiant's hand and saw "Furio" way off in the distance, no way to get there with the lines and crowds (the rest of the Sopranos were no shows). Would I go again? For about $75.00, the event is probably sellable, drop the cigars to 10, open up the space and allow smoking either in the hall or in a large outside area ( this area was tiny last Saturday) and I would say, go for it.


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

For someone who has been to bigger and better Cigar events like Cigar Fest, Big Smoke, or Cigar Carnival this was a big let down. I agree it was very disorganized as it was held in the lobby of the convention center, the lines were huge and the food ran out fast. Plenty of booze samples though! I for one will not be going back if they have it next year. You are better off spending your $75 at a local B&M and herf with your buddies. Just my .02


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

missed another one


----------

